# Hottentotta trilineatus



## Natemass (Nov 13, 2006)

i need a care sheet, or is this fine 

temp75-85
dry with water dish
ill most likely be keeping it on sand is this fine?
and any other suggestions welcome. 


thanks 

nate


----------



## JSN (Nov 13, 2006)

that should do...keep it dry like most desert scorps, maybe a misting every once in a while...feed once a week...


----------



## pandinus (Nov 14, 2006)

i have had a very difficult time with this species, the right balance of dry and water is paramount to their survival.


----------



## Andre2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I had 15 young in may. (Maybe mine are H. polystictus, but unlikely..) They are very hard and don't need much moisture in my opinion, but this is not a true desert species, I think.
Mid-sized specimen are very cannibalistic, in my experience. I did not have this problem with either adults or small young..
My specimen are small (45-50mm for adults) and pale yellow. As yet, I do not know how to distinguish H. polystictus from H. trilineatus.. (Anyone?..)

I don't think you'll have much trouble with it. Maybe a bit warmer keeping, won't harm them either...


----------



## musihuto (Nov 14, 2006)

i had four I2's which all died...  i suspect due to dessication, so do be sure to provide some sort of water source!



               - munis


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 14, 2006)

i had no probs keeping Adult H.polystictus (very similar.. could even be the same sp)

however the babies....!
mine stayed I2 for over 1 year... so something was missing there


----------



## musihuto (Nov 14, 2006)

i have heard that hottentotta sp. scorplings will not moult if the temperatures are too low...  :? 

            - munis




G. Carnell said:


> i had no probs keeping Adult H.polystictus (very similar.. could even be the same sp)
> 
> however the babies....!
> mine stayed I2 for over 1 year... so something was missing there


----------



## Michiel (Nov 15, 2006)

however the babies....!
mine stayed I2 for over 1 year... so something was missing there[/QUOTE]

 I got a third instar a few months ago, it is instar 5 now and will molt again within this month by the looks of it.
I keep it on dry sand with some flagstones. He has a bottle cap, which I fill three times a week, 25 Celsius steady and I have fed it twice a week (perhaps this is why he growed so fast), but I now feed it once a week.
No problems in molting or whatsoever.....


----------



## Andre2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think a low temperature will prevent them from molting. Maybe with a difficult species like H. jayakari...
F.e. I have raised many H. hottentotta at 20-22 degrees (basicly room temperature..).

Instar 2 for over a year? That's very strange... I think this is just an incident and not representative for this species..


----------



## Michiel (Nov 16, 2006)

I tend to agree with Andre on this, 2 instar for a year is extraordinary long I guess....


----------

